# whats up every one new to the VW



## CBH 505 (Jul 8, 2011)

wassup guys im a honda guy but just got a 2006 jetta GLI and feel in love! 

just wanting to know what i should do to it, i dont wanna go all out just couple little things like exhaust and tuner

body: for the body i already slammed it on h&r lowering springs. but want new rims, carbon trunk and hood

let me know if u guys have any parts for sell or any advie will help thanks!


----------



## Dtullyjr (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome! Glad you feel in love with the VW. They are pretty addicting and the community is pretty awesome. It sounds like youve got a good plan of attack when it comes to modifying the car. If I could add one thing it would be that the key to making these cars look good is a subtle approach. I think if you asked most people they would agree you cant go about tuning a VW like a Honda. An Aggressive lip, sideskirts and different rear bumper will do a lot to set your car apart. A well matched set of wheels will do a lot to. As far as engine mods go, you have APR, Awe Tuning, Unitronic,Revo and countless other great brands im leaving out. I would never put down Honda products but ill tell you that VW is a more mature approach to tuning and as long as you can excersise some restraint and keep it classy you will turn some major heads and have a lot of fun in the process! :thumbup:


----------



## CBH 505 (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks bro i apricate it! ya i dont plan on going all out just enough to turn heads and smoke some v8s


----------



## Dtullyjr (Jun 13, 2011)

It can be done ; )


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard!!!

Start here.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2374153-MkV-Forum-New-Member-Information-Thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2374154-MkV-Forum-FAQ-and-DIY-Thread

Read and enjoy.


----------



## HideYoWife (Jul 10, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup: 

:facepalm:


----------



## hugo317 (May 16, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

